

Watchdog Group Forms Petition for "Ethical" iPhone - warmfuzzykitten
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2399650,00.asp

======
warmfuzzykitten
This is probably of interest to HN readers, so I submitted it. But a) This
could easily be some publicity-seeker attempting to hitch a ride on the recent
New York Times articles, b) there's no evidence a petition is needed, as the
(quoted) letter CEO Tim Cook wrote to his employees expresses his concern with
the issue, c) it's probably unfair to ask why Cook "isn't doing anything about
the problems?" and d) let's save some umbrage for all the other companies and
products that use these or other Chinese suppliers with similar issues.

